# R33 GTR Common Faults



## Mattc_R33 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi all. Just joined up. Dont actually own an R33 yet but i will be the proud owner of one in a few years time when my finances fall into place. Just wondering are there any common faults to look for when A: Buying a skyline and B: running a skyline? 

Thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Lots to check but kinda moot if you're not buying for a few years. In 3 years time R33 GTR's could be will into the 20k price bracket due to rarity and the US market opening up.

You may never get one I'm afraid

Mook


----------



## Mattc_R33 (Sep 29, 2016)

Reason i have said a few years is because they have been my dream car since i was 14. Due to certain circumstances i will be able to get one sorta situation. Regardless of pricetag


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Best to just browse the site and learn as much as you can. One thread today won't answer relevant questions in 2 years time. Gen up, learn what you can and then you'll be knowledgeable when you are in a position to buy.

Good luck


----------



## Mattc_R33 (Sep 29, 2016)

In all fairness i do spend a few nights reading different bits and bobs on the forums. When im in the position to buy i know it will all be coming in handy! Many questions and not enough answers im afraid. Thanks for the advice mate


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

A: Rust. 

B: More rust + thinking you can run it on a 'shoestring' 

Also be aware of dodgy sellers, out to make a quick buck, this will be valid now and in 2 years time. Buy one from someone on here ideally, then you can look back at issues, history, attitude to the car's upkeep etc.

If you can get one now I would think appreciation could be faster than APR on a loan, for example.


----------



## Mattc_R33 (Sep 29, 2016)

As long as i get one before the prices skyrocket once they hit 25 years old thats the main thing. They become legal in america dont they? Thats usually the price hit


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Mattc_R33 said:


> As long as i get one before the prices skyrocket once they hit 25 years old thats the main thing. They become legal in america dont they? Thats usually the price hit


Prices will ramp up in anticipation of the US market opening so expect them to continually rise up to that point, then a sudden surge on the best examples.

They've gone up 50% in the last 2 years


----------



## Mattc_R33 (Sep 29, 2016)

Id be willing to put the effort into one if i got it at the right price. Will just be a case of looking at the right time


----------

